# Polar Vortex to return next week..................



## Pellet-King (Jul 11, 2014)

Hope you got your spring buy!!..... It's the summer of 1816 all over again!!
Lil Ice Age!!

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...r-service-walks-away-from-polar-vortex-claim/


----------



## Pellet-King (Jul 12, 2014)

http://www.aol.com/article/2014/07/...rid7|htmlws-main-bb|dl5|sec1_lnk3&pLid=500721


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jul 12, 2014)

some early predictions for the coming winter have a repeat of '14. I'd try to lay in extra fuel just in case. great thing about dry wood, it doesn't go bad.


----------



## Mpodesta (Jul 12, 2014)

Thank god! needs to cool down abit!


----------



## Bioburner (Jul 12, 2014)

Need to cap all the hot gas coming from DC. Major growth of ice at Antarctica too! We've only used the AC for about 8 hours this year and more for humidity control.


----------



## vinny11950 (Jul 12, 2014)

bring it.  haven't closed the Enviro yet (yes i have been lazy and working on the Jeep are my excuses).


----------



## whitetailscout (Jul 12, 2014)

Bioburner said:


> Need to cap all the hot gas coming from DC. Major growth of ice at Antarctica too! We've only used the AC for about 8 hours this year and more for humidity control.


We usually have the AC units in the windows in the middle of April, I absolutely hate a hot house. This year we have not even installed them, and only a couple of days have been over 72 in the house.


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 12, 2014)

Was wondering when the 1st news report was going to be 1st to use last years Big Buzz word.....
VORTEX RETURNS!! Coming to a region near you..Be very afraid.!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 12, 2014)

Yeah it is gonna take us down to a freezing 79 degrees for one day.


----------



## vinny11950 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tonyray said:


> Was wondering when the 1st news report was going to be 1st to use last years Big Buzz word.....
> VORTEX RETURNS!! Coming to a region near you..Be very afraid.!



Sharknado 2 is coming soon also.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 12, 2014)

Tonyray said:


> Was wondering when the 1st news report was going to be 1st to use last years Big Buzz word.....
> VORTEX RETURNS!! Coming to a region near you..Be very afraid.!



They just keep making up new terms. Oh, wait...

"The polar vortex was first described as early as 1853. The phenomenon's sudden stratospheric warming (SSW) appears during the winter in the Northern Hemisphere and was discovered in 1952 with radiosonde observations at altitudes higher than 20 km."


----------



## coobie (Jul 12, 2014)

I like how the weather channel names all of the new winter storms(PUKEING)LOL


----------



## chrispr1 (Jul 12, 2014)

The weather channel stopped being a serious weather station a long time ago. If you go on their website everyday there's  a new reason to never leave the house.


----------



## Mpodesta (Jul 12, 2014)

chrispr1 said:


> The weather channel stopped being a serious weather station a long time ago. If you go on their website everyday there's  a new reason to never leave the house.




Damn Nature! you scary!


----------



## Charles1981 (Jul 12, 2014)

I hope it ends/diminishes by Saturday. Have a cabin in the UP rented for the week with the entire family gathering. Lake MI is never exactly warm per se especially up there but I really don't want a below 50 degree lake, but that may be what we are looking at sadly.


----------



## Pellet-King (Jul 13, 2014)

You guys out there in michigan minnesota keep us posted of your morning low's


----------



## granpajohn (Jul 13, 2014)

Charles1981 said:


> I hope it ends/diminishes by Saturday. Have a cabin in the UP rented for the week with the entire family gathering. Lake MI is never exactly warm per se especially up there but I really don't want a below 50 degree lake, but that may be what we are looking at sadly.


Here, just for you:
http://iceagenow.info/2014/07/ice-lake-superior-july/

...and, if the lake is 50, perhaps you should be thankful.
(I think it'll probably be nice enough. Enjoy your vacation.)


----------



## Bioburner (Jul 13, 2014)

They showed people floating on ice chunks at Duluth around Memorial Day this year. Second latest shipping through the Great lakes if I recall right.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 13, 2014)

The NWS says some of the weather dudes blew it calling it a vortex. Doesn't meet the criteria for one.


----------



## Bioburner (Jul 13, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> The NWS says some of the weather dudes blew it calling it a vortex. Doesn't meet the criteria for one.


As they head for the thermostat to turn up the heat and wonder how to explain the increases in polar ice


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jul 13, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> The NWS says some of the weather dudes blew it calling it a vortex. Doesn't meet the criteria for one.


nikcuf cold , an it comes from one place summer or winter, let's call it a summer cold snap, from let's see. wait for it ,,,,,,,,, the virgin vortex,,,,,,,,yes first time virgin vortex????????? oh geez I forgot the ia!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 13, 2014)

Bioburner said:


> As they head for the thermostat to turn up the heat and wonder how to explain the increases in polar ice



Now if we can explain why the Arctic ice continues to melt at unheard of rates while Antarctic sea ice, not the ice on Antarctica, is increasing this year.

Nah, no climate change going on.

Methinks you are a Brietbart reader.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jul 13, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Now if we can explain why the Arctic ice continues to melt at unheard of rates while Antarctic sea ice, not the ice on Antarctica, is increasing this year.
> 
> Nah, no climate change going on.
> 
> Methinks you are a Brietbart reader.


only since 1979. look to pdo an amo.  antarctic at all time record in 2014 now starting seasonal wane. thank god(if you wish they are not in concert). where are we if they both were at record highs. they have been there in the past. they have also been at record lows together in the past.  we might also thank someone for the much smaller area in the artic, surrounded by land.. the climate change aint today, tomorrow or yesterday , it's all of them.


can't remember the last time I visited breitbart, not in my favs. he's dead, last I heard? photo from yahoo search ,happens to come from wuwt


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 13, 2014)

And ya ain't paying much attention to who I replied to. Have another one for me. 

At least in the few minutes before I close this one.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jul 13, 2014)

cold comes from the poles and always will , warmth from the tropics, storm distribute it. not from co2. all this has happened before and will again. just as early man has always chosen temperate areas to live , not in deserts. man made climates will fail, natures climate is  ever changing. best example may be the petrified forest?


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jul 13, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> And ya ain't paying much attention to who I replied to. Have another one for me.
> 
> At least in the few minutes before I close this one.


thanks for the insult. have a day brother


----------



## Lake Girl (Jul 13, 2014)

Currently 55F with a low of 47 expected overnight; tomorrow high 63F.  I haven't checked lake temp yet just know its not warmed up well.


----------



## Bioburner (Jul 13, 2014)

Nothing to do with the over 2.5 billion people trying to catch up with the rest of the worlds economies. China and India. US could go to zero emmisions and not make a dent in what those two emerging countries are doing. Time to close the thread


----------



## Mpodesta (Jul 13, 2014)

Bullpoop..................only going to dip into the 70's for abit on Wednesday..................Summer needs to hurry up and gtfo............I hate the heat


----------



## Wildo (Jul 13, 2014)

Why does any thread that rubs libs the wrong way as soon as a dissenting opinion shows up get locked? 

     Why not move it to a place where we can have a spirited discussion?


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 13, 2014)

I can feed the AC electrons easier and cheaper than feeding the stove. I ain't in no hurry for winter.

We get to glimpse 100 heat factors tomorrow. Gotta take the wife to the doc. Guess I should have had the AC in the Suburban fixed.


----------



## begreen (Jul 13, 2014)

Wildo said:


> Why not move it to a place where we can have a spirited discussion?


Mods don't have the ability to move threads to another site, but here ya go. Have at it:

http://www.americanwx.com/bb/


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 13, 2014)

Wildo said:


> Why does any thread that rubs libs the wrong way as soon as a dissenting opinion shows up get locked?
> 
> Why not move it to a place where we can have a spirited discussion?



One that rubs anybody the wrong way gets closed. Have a spirited discussion about wood.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 13, 2014)

And on that note...


----------

